# Paste Text under *nix ???



## setti (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello everybody,

How can I paste text with Synoptics TouchPad I have only two buttons ???

Thanks in advance


----------



## RandomSF (Jul 25, 2009)

I just click both buttons at once.  Works fine.


----------



## CmdLnKid (Jul 25, 2009)

setti said:
			
		

> Hello everybody,
> 
> How can I paste text with Synoptics TouchPad I have only two buttons ???
> 
> Thanks in advance



You could also do this by using [shift] + [Ins] if needed.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 25, 2009)

You may wish to install /xclip/ for
possibly more ways to paste...


----------



## setti (Jul 25, 2009)

RandomSF said:
			
		

> I just click both buttons at once.  Works fine.



Works fine under X  but I can't do that in text mode because when I click the current line is highlighted and nothing happened after !

I'm wainting your help

Cheers


----------



## setti (Jul 25, 2009)

CmdLnKid said:
			
		

> You could also do this by using [shift] + [Ins] if needed.



Ok I will try it

thanks


----------



## aragon (Jul 25, 2009)

setti said:
			
		

> Works fine under X  but I can't do that in text mode because when I click the current line is highlighted and nothing happened after !


You need to disable 3 button emulation in X and enable it in moused(8).

If your X is compiled with HAL, see here.

If not compiled with HAL, add this to your mouse input section of xorg.conf:


```
Option		"Emulate3Buttons" "false"
```

If you're using a PS/2 mouse, add to rc.conf:


```
moused_flags="-3"
```

Or if a USB mouse:


```
moused_ums0_flags="-3"
```

Restart X.  Restart moused:


```
/etc/rc.d/moused restart
```

Or for a USB mouse:


```
/etc/rc.d/moused restart ums0
```


----------



## setti (Jul 26, 2009)

I will try it soon

Merci beaucoup cher aragon!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 26, 2009)

Highlight it and ctrl-v to paste? Sometimes you have to copy, ctrl-c, first.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2009)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Highlight it and ctrl-v to paste? Sometimes you have to copy, ctrl-c, first.



Ctrl-c won't work on a console or x-term. Ctrl-c will send the break signal.


----------



## setti (Jul 27, 2009)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Highlight it and ctrl-v to paste? Sometimes you have to copy, ctrl-c, first.



Works fine in Windows (perhaps GNU/Linux) but not in Unix or Unix-like.


----------



## copypaiste (Jul 27, 2009)

Setti, hitting two spots simultaneously on my Synaptics TouchPad works as a mouse's two-button paste action. Not sure though if your model can do the same.


----------



## setti (Jul 27, 2009)

copypaiste said:
			
		

> Setti, hitting two spots simultaneously on my Synaptics TouchPad works as a mouse's two-button paste action. Not sure though if your model can do the same.



Paste works fine in X by hitting mouse-1 and mouse-2 simultaneously. however I want to do that in text mode console ? it's possible :\ else M-<inser>.

Peace


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2009)

Shift-Ins works in console and in xterm.


----------



## copypaiste (Jul 28, 2009)

^If you have the moused running (and configured properly) copy/paste in a console should work the same way as in X.


----------

